# OPC Client mit Visual C++ 2005 (CLR Windows Form Anwendung)



## julius (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

suche Hilfe und Beispiele!

Meine Aufgabenstellung lautet:
Es soll eine Windows Form - Anwendung in C++ als OPC - Client programmiert werden. 

Es solle das Active X - Steuerelement (Softing OPCDataControl 3.2) der Firma Softing eingesetzt werden.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal realisiert?
Für jede Hilfe bin ich jetzt schon dankbar

MfG
Julius


----------



## doublecee (1 August 2007)

was soll denn der client alles können???


...rockwell hat doch da was nettes ...alternativ


----------



## julius (1 August 2007)

Also,

zunähst erst mal eine Verbindung mit dem Server aufbauen!
Dann einige Items lesen und schreiben!

Bin erst in der Machbarkeitsstudie!

Das ActiveX Steuerelement ist eigentlich am schnellsten zu implementieren, wenn es denn auch geht!

Werden ActiveX Steuerelemente Verfaltet, bezüglich der Programmierung und Einbindung in C++ WinForm – Anwendungen?


----------



## seeba (1 August 2007)

Lass den Active X Mist einfach weg und greif hierzu:
http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...pc/toolkits/c-plus-plus.php?navanchor=3010190


----------

